# 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT?



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

The 353 is coupe, 354 is a roadster and 355 is Sportback. Sportback is still questionable for ANY location - signoff on the Sportback is a couple months away. I've bolded what appears to be a turbo 2.5 inline 5 cylinder with ties to the existing 2.5 block in the MKV cars, the S8's cylinder head design and some items for the Gallardo.........
... possible bodystyle and engine combinations as currently planned for the US:
353 - 200 2.0 FT, 230 2.0 Q, 250 3.2 Q, 302 Q, *350 2.5 Q*
354 - 200 2.0 FT, 230 2.0 Q, 250 3.2 Q, 302 Q
355 - 200 2.0 FT, 230 2.0 Q, 250 3.2 Q, 302 Q
Remember this is a lifecycle plan, so not all of the combos will necessarily be offered at the same time.



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:33 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*

nice, i am patient, and happy with mine, buy the time i graduate, i can mess with my warranty
Yev


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*

I can't wait to hear that engine.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Deception)*

Great news!!! Please do keep us updated


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*350 2.5 Q*

It would make sense considering that the Inline-5 turbo was what made Audi.There was a rumour for some time that the next generation TT would get a turbocharged engine greater than 4 cylinder.Everyone assumed it was going to be a 3.2 or 3.6 VR6 Turbo.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
It would make sense considering that the Inline-5 turbo was what made Audi.There was a rumour for some time that the next generation TT would get a turbocharged engine greater than 4 cylinder.Everyone assumed it was going to be a 3.2 or 3.6 VR6 Turbo.


They were developing a turbo VR6 - but I think in the end, weight issues got the better of that as well as cost and packaging. Factory's are much more conservative and i'm sure Audi didn't feel comfortable stuffing all the turbo and plumbing into the front of the TT with a VR6.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They were developing a turbo VR6 - but I think in the end, weight issues got the better of that as well as cost and packaging. Factory's are much more conservative and i'm sure Audi didn't feel comfortable stuffing all the turbo and plumbing into the front of the TT with a VR6. 

I guess thats where HPA/HGP contracts came in


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Wizard-of-OD)*

is the block on the 3.6 VR6 alluminum? because it should be that much heavier than the iron block 5cyl if it is right? and the turbo and piping would be about the same for both turbos.
It would be more expensive to produce, I think that the 5cyl is cheaper for VW to build than the old 2.0 4cyl, so cost might be a big issue, but you can't help but drool on the idea of a 3.6 turbo TT, 400 factory hp AT LEAST.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_is the block on the 3.6 VR6 alluminum? because it should be that much heavier than the iron block 5cyl if it is right? and the turbo and piping would be about the same for both turbos.
It would be more expensive to produce, I think that the 5cyl is cheaper for VW to build than the old 2.0 4cyl, so cost might be a big issue, but you can't help but drool on the idea of a 3.6 turbo TT, 400 factory hp AT LEAST.

VR6 is still cast iron but it's been lightened considerably. I'm assuming the inline 5 will be cast iron as well. The VR6 is wider though making things tighter.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VR6 is still cast iron but it's been lightened considerably. I'm assuming the inline 5 will be cast iron as well. The VR6 is wider though making things tighter.

i always thought the VR6 was aluminum as well... atleast my 12v VR6...


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (mujjuman)*

the VR6 was always cast iron, but I thought that since the 3.6 is a brand new engine, even different degree V, they might have gone to an alluminum block, don't know why they didn't.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*

atleast i learned something about my engine


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I guess thats where HPA/HGP contracts came in
























Someone build a 2.5 turbo kit please.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (NCabbyT)*

oh yes, please! or ill have to consider making a custom one







!!!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (mujjuman)*

im on it


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_im on it








http://www.worldisround.com/hosted/27/8/0.jpg[/img[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

nice, cause the top end of the 2.5L is like a geo maybe slower....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (O2VW1.8T)*

damn, that looks nice!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_nice, cause the top end of the 2.5L is like a geo maybe slower....

ive heard from respectable peers of mine that they are upping the redline and adding several degrees of timing while still N/A just for a "chip" and seeing great gains.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_
ive heard from respectable peers of mine that they are upping the redline and adding several degrees of timing while still N/A just for a "chip" and seeing great gains.

nice, I think VW restricted it cause they dont want have competition with the 2L FSI.... I would love to see what kinda N/A numbers it makes with a few mods.... Should be interesting


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_nice, I think VW restricted it cause they dont want have competition with the 2L FSI.... I would love to see what kinda N/A numbers it makes with a few mods.... Should be interesting

The engine definitely has more potential. I wouldn't say it's restricted - but rather - specific output determined based upon the life cycle of he engine. We all know the 2.0T is good for more - in fact it's already in 200, 220, 240 and 265hp versions in europe, and soon to have a 230hp variant for the GTI and MKII TT.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_
ive heard from respectable peers of mine that they are upping the redline and adding several degrees of timing while still N/A just for a "chip" and seeing great gains.

What is "great results"? I think everyone is very eager to see what this engine can do in N/A first and then see what it can do turbocharged, if the factory is looking at getting 350 out of it, it must have more potential in N/A form.
We always hear mention from the aftermarket guys that this engine has great potential but nobody shares their findings, like where is where they are seeing the limit, is in the the head design? bottom end? injectors? exhaust? WHERE!!!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
What is "great results"? I think everyone is very eager to see what this engine can do in N/A first and then see what it can do turbocharged, if the factory is looking at getting 350 out of it, it must have more potential in N/A form.
We always hear mention from the aftermarket guys that this engine has great potential but nobody shares their findings, like where is where they are seeing the limit, is in the the head design? bottom end? injectors? exhaust? WHERE!!!!

Remember the 2.5L TFSI will be different in design from the NA 2.5L. It will have a different head design - FSI borrowed from the S8 V10 - as well as other intake and exhaust differences. It will share a common block design with the regular 2.5L but that's about it.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_What is "great results"? I think everyone is very eager to see what this engine can do in N/A first and then see what it can do turbocharged, if the factory is looking at getting 350 out of it, it must have more potential in N/A form.
We always hear mention from the aftermarket guys that this engine has great potential but nobody shares their findings, like where is where they are seeing the limit, is in the the head design? bottom end? injectors? exhaust? WHERE!!!!

most people who design, test and put tons of time and money into something usually dont want to just tell another person of their findings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif JM2C...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Remember the 2.5L TFSI will be different in design from the NA 2.5L. It will have a different head design - FSI borrowed from the S8 V10 - as well as other intake and exhaust differences. It will share a common block design with the regular 2.5L but that's about it.

oh i see.......


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_
most people who design, test and put tons of time and money into something usually dont want to just tell another person of their findings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif JM2C...

I understand this, but without giving any company secrets they can at least tell us where the real red line is, and if it is worth anything, meaning is there any power up there or is it completely useless to expect this engine to rev to 6800rpms.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*

i believe they have gone into the 7k mark with revving. There is no feasable reason this thing cant rev..Mechanically its a 2.0L, stroke and bore, it should be fine to 7500. 2.5L to 7500 sounds pretty nice to me.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (EdsGTI20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI20VT* »_i believe they have gone into the 7k mark with revving. There is no feasable reason this thing cant rev..Mechanically its a 2.0L, stroke and bore, it should be fine to 7500. 2.5L to 7500 sounds pretty nice to me.

This to me is GREAT news, I was afraid maybe the engine didn't breath at higher rpms or that the valve system could not do higher rpms. 
Any idea of what kind of HP are they finding up there? 20hp maybe? like VW originally was going to offer this engine with 170hp instead of 150? 
Man this thing must sound great at 7000rpms


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
This to me is GREAT news, I was afraid maybe the engine didn't breath at higher rpms or that the valve system could not do higher rpms. 
Any idea of what kind of HP are they finding up there? 20hp maybe? like VW originally was going to offer this engine with 170hp instead of 150? 
Man this thing must sound great at 7000rpms

Remember the head is based upon the S8 FSI design. Should be good for plenty of revs.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*

this is sooooo frustating, we get a lot of "this engine has great potential, is really strong, etc..." but no real info or tuners working on this engine.
I really want to know what the tuners are finding out as they test the engine out, if VW was going to get 170 in normal tune, why can we get 180-190 with little modification.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*

if i actually had the money, i would go into that research as well.... sadly i dont








i cant wait to find out what this engine is really capable of.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ I've bolded what appears to be a turbo 2.5 inline 5 cylinder 
353 - 200 2.0 FT, 230 2.0 Q, 250 3.2 Q, 302 Q, *350 2.5 Q*


Oh, please, let this be true. And Please, please, please, let this show up in an RS3 5-door.


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (Giancarlo)*



Giancarlo said:


> this is sooooo frustating, we get a lot of "this engine has great potential, is really strong, etc..." but no real info or tuners working on this engine.
> yup well said im trying but i dont have the loot.i promise to post reports on every part i buy and how satisfied i am,but i dont have access to a dyno
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 350hp 2.5T in MKII TT? (rab_iter)*

custom turbo kit ftw


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

well i have read that article in motor trend, they are guessing the 2.5l 5 Cyl TT will be here in 2009, also they noted something about bespoke cylinder head with turbocharger


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Yevi)*

hmm....... is it the same 2.5 5cyl found in the MKV right now?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Based on this engine, but who know WHAT will be different.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_Based on this engine, but who know WHAT will be different.

def the internals... this thing has got to rev more than 5800rpms


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

unless it makes 350hp at under 5800rpm


----------

